# New Rescue : Hopeless



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Got my new boy hopeless for free from someone who had kept him in with another male betta ( who i have also) with some goldfish, the other male betta a yellow plakat looks like he held his own but poor hopeless when i got him his wound was all infected and he sat on the surface lifeless. I thought he was dead many times, now he is swimming all over his little bowl and investigating things. He's very inquisitive this is the one decent photo I got of him little bugger wouldnt quit swimming. I think he is a crowntail but im not sure. 
View attachment 29469


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awh!  Poor guy!! He looks like he really had his butt handed to him.... I'm glad he's on the mend. Be sure to give us updated pictures as he heals!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I defiantly will take more photo's as he heals, he has been acting like he is feeling better I hope he really is and it isnt a facade


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Why would someone do that to him. D; 
Very happy ofr your little guy. he has a second chance on life now. Lucky little guy


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

did he just get attacked right away, or did the person who owned him just not pay any attention as all his fins got ripped off? poor boy >_<


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont think the old owner just didn't pay attention cause he looks like he has a ton of old scars on him too and plus the other male looks like his fins were torn and they grew back all crooked. I will hopefully have photo's of the unnamed yellow boy soon.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Poor boy ... give him lots of TLC and I'm sure he'll grow those fins out


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope he gets better. You should change his name to Miracle


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*gasps* :O That's really sad!!!!!  I hope his fins grow back!!!!!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

*You SHOULD name him Miracle !!!!!*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

see I was actually thinking of naming him miracle but what happened was that everyone kept asking me, in the first few days when he looked like he wasnt going to make it, how the hopeless fish was. So thats how he became Hopeless  However his buddy needs a name.....
View attachment 29508


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Solaris? Honeydew? Flavian? Saffron? Turmeric? Ambergris? Taji? Phaeton? Theseus? 

He's going to have some NICE finnage when it grows back in!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Solaris sounds epic and I love Taji and Theseus I dont know he is just so hard to name I have been staring at him for days.

Hopeless update: I'm a little worried about him he is flashing and darting and is more listless then before but not as bad when I first got him.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I have never seen a betta "SEEM" so small! 
Does he flare at all?
The best way to help his fins grow the fastest is to keep adding aquarium salt and every two day 50% water changes. 

Also make sure that you take pictures and videos.

He looks like he is not so happy, but im sure that he is a spunky little fella.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I would call the gold guy Filigree. c:


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

aw, poor boy. =( maybe you could change his name to Hopeful~

good luck with him, i hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

poor little guy...Do you have any IAL, black water extract or decaf green tea? I would also give him a little aquarium salt...


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

What is IAL? What would black water extract and decaf green tea do?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> What is IAL? What would black water extract and decaf green tea do?


IAL is Indian Almond Leaf. Commonly found in Thialand and you can find them on AB too (Aquabid).

As for the Decaf Green Tea, i have no idea what that would do.:-?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm planning on giving Hopeless blackwater when I go to the pet store i need more dechlorinator too  he is already getting aq salt in his water changes, 50% a day, and I like Hopeful if he makes it a while longer I will change his name ha ha poor little boy. 
and I love the name Filigree GAH! so many good names 
and i raised Hopeless's temp and he seems to have relaxed and perked back up


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good. Nice to hear that Hope(FUL) lol has a good chance of getting by this problem.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to have a betta named Hopeless.  So I'm plugging for Hopeless. 

They're both going to be beautiful when their fins grow back in!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

ha ha i didnt know hope(less/full) name would become such a debate


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Creat said:


> ha ha i didnt know hope(less/full) name would become such a debate


Lol true you wouldnt thing that it would be this big of a deal lol.

How is he now?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He's chillin under the rim of his bowl the yellow boy is workin on a bubblenest . Im worried though he may have one of his open wounds become infected...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Take a picture of it so we can see what kind of treatments it needs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

this is about as good as i can get 
View attachment 29520


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Creat said:


> this is about as good as i can get
> View attachment 29520


Thats a good enough picture but i havent seen something like this, i would ask OFL.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its an open wound that might have some kind of fungus or bacteria thats infected it, i cant see it but still i worry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Creat said:


> Its an open wound that might have some kind of fungus or bacteria thats infected it, i cant see it but still i worry


Well if its fungus then its serious and needs treatment fast.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor little thing. Ugh what kind of a moron would put two male betta's together? No offense to your friend but I sure hope you gave him the third degree about that. I think just to be safe pick up like some fungus clear stuff just incase...He looks so sweet too...Seriously makes me wanna find his old owner and slap him upside the head.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw, that pic is heartbreaking, so tattered and bruised but still fighting the fight. I hope he keeps on fighting and shows his beauty


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks horrible. Your friend should have at least took some care of him. Good Luck on the treatment and hope he pulls through.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah that was my reaction... Dont worry I started my infamous "fish are people too" style rant and got kinda worked up bout it. Pet stores even know better and tell you when you get them not to mix males.... oh and I found out there used to be a third male betta in there too.... he didnt make it but i'm just glad I came in time to get the two...
and i will probably pick up anti-fungal for him. I counted 5 gashes on his head an body I am worried about... he seems to have a hard time swimming without a tail which would explain why he just chills in the corner sometimes
and other boy seems fine still making a bubblenest the dork


----------



## ScoobyBlue (May 23, 2011)

I'm really pulling for the happy ending with the beautiful fins growing back. He deserves to have some peace now and his own tank. Bless you for taking him in and trying to heal his wounds. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope he gets better


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Moar updates yespls? :3

Rooting for the little bugger <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha sure he hasnt change much sense the last update he is chillin the corner under the rim of his bowl. I dont see much change in his would but I added a little Fungus clear to see if it would help him at all. I might add a little more aquarium salt to tonight to see if it helps perk him up other then that he is feisty at feeding time.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That's good. Fungus clear is a pretty darn good product, so it'll probably help quite a bit.

And and and butttt we're rooting for him! :3 We want him to get better <3


----------

